# ROTWILD R.T1 GH mit SHIMANO ALFINE Nabenschaltung - nur 50km - wie neu! GR. 52



## AlexHG (21. Juni 2012)

Hallo zusammen,

das o.g. Bike ist leider nicht ganz meine Welt. Ein 26"er muss wieder her und das Rotwild darf gehen.

Infos zum Bike: http://www.ebay.de/itm/221061220041

Gerne auch im Tausch: http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showthread.php?p=9622351

VG,
Alex


----------



## AlexHG (2. Juli 2012)

Link hat sich geändert. Den Versand gibt es nun kostenlos!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------

